
The Cray Files - omnibrain
http://www.modularcircuits.com/blog/articles/the-cray-files/
======
Dav3xor
Given what most of those machines were used for, and their scarcity, this has
to be the holy grail of data recovery.

------
luckydude
I sat next to Neil Lincoln while he booted a ETA 10. Kinda sad that people
don't know him. Mr Cray was the shit, Neil was pretty close.

